

All Designers Are Not Equal: How to Hire the Right Designer for Your Project - jlong
http://wiseheartdesign.com/articles/2010/03/02/all-designers-are-not-equal-how-to-hire-the-right-designer/

======
carterac
That "Hire me" button was so nicely designed + plus rollover states of glory,
I just clicked on it despite not needing a designer. That is good design.

~~~
jlong
Thanks! It's pure CSS3 rounded corners and gradients.

